# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  حصريا وبرابط مباشر احترف تصميمات الفوتوشوب cs3 لاتقان جميع فنون الفوتوشوب

## ساره

** 



*أ هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاَ بـــــــــــكــــــم*  

 

*اقدم لكم أعضاء شبكة منتديات الحصن الأردنية وحصريا وبرابط مباشر اكبر اسطوانه لتعليم التعديل علي الصور* 
*لكل من يرغب احتراف التعديل علي الصور* 
*لكل من يرغب الاحتراف في عالم التصميم*  

*احترف تصميمات الفوتوشوب مع هذه الدروس الرائعة ..* 
*11 درس فيديو مع الشرح المبسط لاتقان جميع فنون الفوتوشوب*  

 


 

 
*وصف الاسطوانة بالانجليزي* 
*Adobe Photoshop CS3 for Photographers : DVD* 
*Adobe Photoshop CS3 for Photographers : DVD | 2.2 GB | MOV* 
*Master the power of Photoshop CS3 with an internationally renowned photographer by your side .*  
*Adobe’s Photoshop CS3 comes with powerful new features with huge payoffs. But it can be*  
*overwhelming to learn, even for professional photographers, graphic designers, keen amateurs, and*  
*others who already have an initial grasp of Photoshop. Acclaimed photographer Martin Evening , who*  
*wrote the best-selling previous books, 'Adobe Photoshop for Photographers', makes it easy with this*  
*New, thoroughly updated edition* 
*# Illustrated throughout with before-and-after pictures*  
*More than 750 professional , color illustrations*  
*Practical techniques and real-life assignments* 
*Step-by-step tutorials* 
*Keyboard shortcut reference guide* 
*Includes FREE DVD with*  
*QuickTime movie tutorials for MAC and PC* 
*Searchable tips on tools, palettes layer styles, and shortcuts* 
*Includes images selected for you to experiment with to get you up to speed with*  
*everything in the book, including the new Photoshop CS3 features , fast*  
*Updated Camera Guide to help you decide which will best suit your needs , plus bonus*  
*Digital Capture chapter in printable PDF format* 
*Uncover quickly exactly what Adobe’s CS3 now offers photographers. New tutorials*  
*focus on the key features introduced in CS3 . You lose no time in finding out how to put*  
*your ideas to work with*  
*# Adobe’s Camera Raw 4 plug-in that can now also process TIFFs and JPEGs* 
*# New Align controls for combining HDR images; Photomerge; new Clone Stamp; Curves*  
*dialog that now incorporates Levels functionality; and improved controls for*  
*Brightness/Contrast to match raw image processing controls* 
*# The latest on Black and White adjustment, which provides all the black and white*  
*conversion tools you need for optimum monochrome conversions* 
*# A pro’s scoop on choosing from among dozens of Photoshop’s image adjustment*  
*methods to get the results you want* 
*# Tips on Bridge 2.0 and Lightroom – when you should use each* 
*# Top tactics for successful composite images, insider guidance on editing shadows and*  
*highlight adjustments, and lessons on how to preview and re-edit filter effects as many*  
*times as you want – without complex workarounds* 
*Get the preeminent advice from one photographer to another as Martin completely*  
*updates you on the core aspects of working with Photoshop, digital workflow, and*  
*improving accessibility. Real-life examples, diagrams, illustrations, and step-by-step*  
*explanations ensure that you’re up to speed with the next generation of digital*  
*photography in no time*  

*Foreword by Adobe Systems’ key Director of Engineering ,*  
*Digital Imaging , Marc Pawliger* 
*Movie 01 The New Photoshop Interface* 
*Movie 02 What's New in Camera Raw* 
*Movie 03 Camera Calibration* 
*Movie 04 Working with Image Stacks* 
*Movie 05 Raw Image Optimization with Smart Objects* 
*Movie 06 Smart Objects & Smart Filters* 
*Movie 07 Photomerge & Align Image* 
*Movie 08 Quick Selections & Refining Selection Edges* 
*Movie 09 Advanced Masking in Photoshop* 
*Movie 10 RGB Colour Space* 
*Movie 11 Drawing Pen Paths* 

 
*طبعا حجم الاسطوانه قبل الضغط* 
*2.2 جيجا* 
*وبعد الضغط* 
*1.75 جيجا* 
*مقسمين الي 21 قسم وبرابط* 
*مباااااااااااااااااااااااااااشر* 



*روابط التحميل* 


*.:: 1 ::.*  

** 


*.:: 2 ::.*  

** 


*.:: 3 ::.*  

** 


*.:: 4 ::.*  

** 

*.:: 5 ::.*  

** 


*.:: 6 ::.*  

** 

*.:: 7 ::.*  

** 


*.:: 8 ::.*  

** 


*.:: 9 ::.*  

** 


*.:: 10 ::.*  

** 


*.:: 11 ::.*  

** 


*.:: 12 ::.*  

** 


*.:: 13 ::.*  

** 


*.:: 14 ::.*  

** 



*.:: 15 ::.*  

** 


*.:: 16 ::.*  

** 


*.:: 17 ::.* 


** 



*.:: 18 ::.*  

** 


*.:: 19 ::.*  

** 



*.:: 20 ::.*  

** 


*.:: 21 ::.* 


** 


 
*طبــعآآ باسورد فكـَ الضغــط هو* 
*>>> www.arab-school.com <<<* 
*جميع الحقوق محفوظـة لمنتديات الحصن الأردنية* 
 
*دمتم بالسعادة والامــاا،ن* 




* والله ولي التوفيق*

----------


## عُبادة

الف الف شكر

----------


## ساره

شكرا الك على الرد

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكورة سارة

----------


## معاذ القرعان

يسلمووووو سارة مغلب حالك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكووووووره والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## Shift

مشكوره يا سارا .. 
وجدت ايضا اسطوانه تعليميه من الشركه العالميه Lynda
اسطوانه للفوتوشوب CS2 لكنها جيده ويمكن ان تكون اساس تعليمي جيد 

 الاسطوانه من خمس اجزاء 
الجزء الأول

الجزء الثاني

الجزء الثالث

الجزء الرابع

الجزء الخامس
 
حجم كل جزء 95 ميجا ما عدا الجزء الاخير 14 ميجا بايت .. دمتم بكل خير 
كلمه السر :
www.arab-school.com
آسف علي الاطاله

----------


## ابو نعيم

شكرا على الدروس المفيدة
شكرا  ساره على مجهود  الجميل

----------


## sweet smile

thanx kteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer

----------


## المصمم يزن جبريل

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

